# Sheep on a walk...



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2013)

My DD walking her sheep back to the neighbors.
Just thought it was a sweet picture! Jacobs Gwen & Lil'Seh


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 18, 2013)

Walking better on the leash than my dog.
Very cute.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 18, 2013)

Very cute!!!  Love it!!!!


----------



## chicken pickin (Nov 27, 2013)

Such a great picture. Its beautiful. My DDs always want to walk our goats but we haven't figured out how to leash train them yet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2013)

chicken pickin said:


> Such a great picture. Its beautiful. My DDs always want to walk our goats but we haven't figured out how to leash train them yet.



The sheep do great on the halter. The goats....   well yhey are a different story. My youngest daughter can pretty much train anything...she has a way but she is too small for the bigger goats. We find the polled goats are easier to train.   Some goats act like you are killing them... mommmy no... I'm gonnnnnaaaa dieeeeee mommmmy.  and they choke them selves. We keep trying. My little DD now starts off all the 3-4 month olds on lead and uses treats.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 27, 2013)

Love this photo so much, but it chokes me up...your DD from behind...looks exactly like mine did at that age...except she was taking her pony for walks in the rain...wonder where those photos got to that I took...you'd be amazed how much it looks like your DD!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 27, 2013)

Soooo GREEEN and WARM looking!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 27, 2013)

Awww great picture!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2013)

BrownSheep said:


> Soooo GREEEN and WARM looking!


 The green left and everything is BROWN.... 70 down to BRRRRRR COLD. Low in the teens... high in the 30's... not far enough South yet.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 28, 2013)

They look so well trained and manageable. 
This would def. not be my sheeps. LOL


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 1, 2014)

When I first saw the pic, it looked like she was walking a couple of GP dogs...then one looks closer and sees horns and more detail...but that one long tail still looks like a dog's!  

I love this pic!!!  Thank you for sharing it!


----------

